# Stereo Suggestions



## Sawdust Farmer (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm looking for a stereo for my new boat. I not looking for an extremely powerful system, just something to listen to while fishing and floating the river or while sitting on a sand/gravel bar. 

What does everyone use? I have an iPhone, so a docking option would be nice, but I'm OK with just a line-in jack too. 

One with weather band is preferred.


----------



## jojo (Apr 22, 2012)

I installed a stereo in the front of my 1648. Nothing fancy, just a cheap Milennia head unit and some 3 inch speakers. Not really loud, but loud enough for fishing and drinking beer.


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 22, 2012)

i use a serius sattelite radio boombox.


----------



## sixgun86 (Apr 22, 2012)

I never had any luck with stereo's on any of my boats since they usually see fowl weather at least once every month or two. Thinking this time around I'll be keeping it simple and bringing along something battery powered. Since you have an iphone you could always get an external battery powered speaker.. Saw on of these on an infomercial other night, was up way too late.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 22, 2012)

I was thinking about one of these, probably wont do it tho. https://www.basspro.com/Milennia-MILPRV15-AM/FM-Multimedia-Receiver/product/53523300/255735


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Apr 23, 2012)

Found this one, I like the weather band option. Can't find many details or reviews.

https://www.amazon.com/Brand-X-XLW9...?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1335154258&sr=1-24

I'll keep looking...


----------



## Ryno409 (Apr 23, 2012)

https://www.basspro.com/Boss-Audio-Systems-MCK-1305-AM/FM/MP3-Marine-Digital-Media-Receiver-with-Speakers/product/10215410/230696

I just installed this one a couple days ago on mine. Speakers are more than loud enough. Purchased along with a waterproof housing, I only have $110 invested.


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Apr 23, 2012)

sixgun86 said:


> I never had any luck with stereo's on any of my boats since they usually see fowl weather at least once every month or two. Thinking this time around I'll be keeping it simple and bringing along something battery powered. Since you have an iphone you could always get an external battery powered speaker.. Saw on of these on an infomercial other night, was up way too late.


I just use a small battery powered radio. I think I got it at Walmart, it even has a weather band.


----------



## riverrunner5891 (Apr 23, 2012)

Sawdust Farmer:

You should check out this site: www.sonicelectronix.com. They are very affordable, and they have a section just for marine stereos which is what you need so it will last against the elements. I put a whole system in my boat...head unit, 6x9s, 6 1/2s and 450watt amp. Obviously you don't have to go that overboard...but its a great place to start!


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 23, 2012)

CodyPomeroy said:


> I just use a small battery powered radio.



X2, simple and easy.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 23, 2012)

I usually just sing to myself. The fish love it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Gramps50 (Apr 23, 2012)

fender66 said:


> I usually just sing to myself. The fish love it. :mrgreen:


That's what I keep hearing...... :LOL2:


----------



## Gramps50 (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a portable speaker that runs on 3 AAA batteries and connects to the mp3 player with an 1/8" stereo jack. The mp3 player zips inside, the volume is controled from the outside. I got mine at Walmart.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Homedics-HMDX-Speaker-On-The-Go-Black/17693143

Not sure how long the AAA's last, I'm still on my 1st set.


----------



## JaxJonBoat (Apr 23, 2012)

I have one of these that I am going to use, has noaa weather too, uses the lithium 18v batteries which will last all day and its really loud.

https://www.guytology.com/CategoryView,category,Power+and+Hand+Tools.aspx


----------



## thatkidhugo (Apr 24, 2012)

https://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=998798&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&storeId=11151&storeNum=50157&subdeptNum=50197&classNum=50202

Picked that up on sale a few months back for $70.. haven't tried it out yet.


----------



## jonnyb_38401 (Apr 25, 2012)

I just ordered one of these. It plays digital media only (aux, SD memory slot, or USB inputs), no CD or tape. MB Quart is a pretty decent brand unlike some of the cheap stereos that will only last a short time. The price ($65!) is pretty incredible too.

https://www.amazon.com/MB-WR1-USB-180Watts-Marine-Receiver/dp/B0057H28DS


----------



## Tracker129 (Jun 1, 2012)

i bought this one a couple weeks ago from best buy... radio w/ remote, and speakers for $63. i just jerry rigged it to hear it because my boat is not finished yet but it sounds great for the price. 

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/Pyle+-+PLMRKT12BK+Marine+Flash+Audio+Player+-+iPod/iPhone+Compatible+-+Single+DIN+-+Black/3379577.p?id=1218397319671&skuId=3379577&st=marine stereo&cp=2&lp=14


----------

